# 13-yr-old dog with bursts of aggression



## timowalk (Jun 20, 2014)

My Vizsla, Vip, has always defended his kennel space, and I've allowed him that. Lately, though, and more frequently, he'll instantly switch on serious aggression. It happens when I'm petting him. I know the tender spots to avoid, but that's not always enough. Suddenly he yelps, goes into full fear/aggression mode, and seems like he really intends to bite me. If I push a rolled towel toward him, he does bite that. He is blind, so can't see what's happening, but he surely knows my voice, smell, and touch.

I wonder if this is some sort of dementia? Most of the time he's just a sweet, elderly, retired hunting dog whom people still mistake for a puppy--unless they know the breed, and know that all that white means he's an old guy.

He's enormously ashamed when this happens, and all I can do is let him alone on the bed or, his favorite solution, put him out in the car crate. That is his ultimate home turf, and he asks to spend time in it during the day. In the car crate he seems to recover in about a half hour, and will accept my forgiveness.

We live in a very small camper (I'm a roving skilled tradesman) and there's no room for a crate inside. The foot of the bed is his special space when he feels the need for one.

Has anyone else seen this in their elderly Vizsla? Many thanks!

Tim and Vip


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Tim,

My vizsla is too young to have experienced this with her, however, I did experience it with my rescue dog, Daisy. It's a hard story to tell, but I think important, because until Daisy suffered from dementia, I did not know dogs could be affected by it. 

Daisy was a small, papillon cross. I rescued her in 2006. She was in the pound amidst 33 min-pins and nobody wanted her because she wasn't a purebred, like the min-pins. When I went to pick her up, I went with a friend who animal were naturally attracted to. Not Daisy - she was my dog from the first time she set eyes on me. We had almost 6 perfect years together. 

In October of 2012, my husband and I were on our honeymoon and my parents were staying with our dogs. At that time, we had Daisy and two labs. Out of the blue, Daisy attacked our oldest lab viciously - going for the throat. Unfortunately, the lab retaliated and due to the size difference, Daisy got the worst of it. This was the day we came home, so we took her to the emergency vet that night. I explained what my dad had told me of the dog fight and the vet mentioned dementia right away since the dogs were family - not strangers. It took a bit for it to sink in and I just thought maybe the dogs were having a bad day. Daisy had to have surgery to repair the damage done to her tummy. 

In the weeks that came, Daisy attacked a blanket - not bad in itself, but the blanket was on my great aunt's lap. Daisy was so vicious that she bit thru the blanket and ended up breaking my aunt's skin. After that, Daisy would hide under the bed. If anyone walked by her, she'd attack their feet. Not playfully, but "I'm going to hurt you before you hurt me" kind of attack. Whenever she'd have these spells, her eyes would gloss over and you could tell she really wasn't there, if that makes sense. The spells became more frequent and it was almost as if she didn't understand reality anymore. The most I could do was keep her comfortable and make her feel safe. 

It is important to know that she never lost control of her bodily functions, like old age will often do to a pet. One day I looked at her and just knew - she seemed afraid of her own surroundings, and that fear was making her aggressive. Within an hour that same day, she attacked my great-aunt, my dad, and both of our labs, without any provocation. It was clear that it was her time. 

Please get Vip to a vet to rule out anything physical. Good luck in your journey.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

MeandMy3 gave you some great insight and advice. If your vet does decide that it's dementia and nothing physical, there is medicine that can help with dementia. I don't know much about it and I am sure it's not the right thing for all circumstances, but definitely ask your vet about it.

Best wishes.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Probably a good idea to do a full blood panel in case it is something physiological, rather than just an old age/dementia type thing. Thyroid issues in particular can lead to aggression, so it's worth asking about that. Good luck! He looks like a lovely boy.


----------



## timowalk (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you, everyone. He's seeing the vet Monday afternoon. Today he had another fit, on top of one yesterday... they're becoming more frequent.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Please keep us posted. Keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## timowalk (Jun 20, 2014)

The prognosis was not good today. Can't write it all out again, here's what I put on Facebook...


Vip is beyond fear, anger, worry, or shame now, a good dog forever. After a dicey night (I couldn't pet him or snuggle any more, for fear of setting him off) we had a normal, snuggly morning, and he dreamt of running and wagged in his sleep. Went out around 1, stopped at the whitewater park on the way to the vet so he could wade and bark at the water, and drink from the river, then to the vet where he was a little nervous but calmed down, ate treats, climbed into the vet's lap while we talked about his aggression. She said it sounded like a brain tumor, and had recently gone through this with a young dog of her own. Like Vip, its aggression was toward its own family, and it was still sweet to strangers. But we were both worried that Vip might snap at a stranger--these spells were coming twice a day or so now--and one his favorite thing was to walk up and down Downtown Durango's main drag in the evening and get petted by tourists. Couldn't risk that any more. Since he was at ease, we decided to take the moment and send him along, before he actually did attack me or someone else. I know he felt awful about the aggression; his tail would tuck and he'd slink away, but he couldn't turn off the aggression either. If you knew Vip or have met a Vizsla, you know that cuddling is as important to them as oxygen. They live to show affection. 

He had quantity of life well beyond a Vizsla's average, and our quality was always the best. So this was the time, in the middle of a pretty good and otherwise normal Vip day. If I'd made an appointment to bring him back, I'd have been a wreck and the days between would have been nothing but weird and stressful for Vip. I laid by him on the floor, our curves nested together they way they'd grown to over thirteen years, and cupped a hand on his rib cage to feel his wonderful heart fade out. A good dog forever.
----------------------

So, Vizsla folks, I hope I did the right thing at the right time. We had thirteen great years together, and he had lots of friends who will miss him. I don't know how I'll sleep tonight, without him pressed full-length against me. How DO you sleep without a Vizsla pressed against you? Does anyone here remember?

I'll probably lurk here from time to time, might chime in where I've got something productive to offer. I don't think I have the right life right now for a young Vizsla; I live alone and don't have great control of my schedule. I'll dote on every one I chance to meet, though, and count myself lucky to know them as well as I do.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Vip and you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We set ourselves up for such heartbreak every time we bring one of these amazing creatures into our lives. It's always worth it though, isn't it? I wish you had joined us at a brighter moment, but...anything I'm trying to write feels insincere, but my heart goes out to you. 


timowalk said:


> I laid by him on the floor, our curves nested together they way they'd grown to over thirteen years, and cupped a hand on his rib cage to feel his wonderful heart fade out. A good dog forever.


Beautifully expressed. 

All the best.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry about Vip. It took me a while to come to terms with it when I had to put Daisy down, but ultimately, I know I did the best thing I could for her. As you know, he felt awful about his aggression. That was beyond his control and you were able to give him peace from that. Those final moments are the worst part of having a dog, but I wouldn't train the other years that they give us for anything. Take care of you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and letting him go had to take a toll on you.
Just know you did the right thing for him, and he did not have to make the journey alone. Only because you loved him dearly, you were able to put his needs above your own.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. So sad. You did the right thing. Soon the memories of the struggles he had recently will fade and you will remember him as a healthy, happy dog.


----------



## timowalk (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you, everyone, for your reassuring words.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow. My heart with with you timowalk. Despite how difficult and sad the situation, you did the right thing for him.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for being brave enough to do the right thing for VIP and for sharing your story. I cannot even imagine how difficult it must have been, but you were loyal to VIP to the end.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please accept my most sincere condolences. :'(


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You made a brave decision!. My heart goes out to you. May he always be remembered fondly by you all. He's crossed the rainbow bridge and is now probably chasing bunnies and ground hogs.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sweet boy, he's at peace now. I'm so sorry you had to make this decision, I know it was heartbreaking. I'm heartbroken after reading the account and he's not even mine! I hope your heart heals quickly. :'(


----------

